# Meal timing doesn't make a difference?



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Just read a study on meal timing.

if eat all your cals in the morn or in the evening in 1 sitting! There wasn't any change in weight loss when the other subjects spread there meals through the day.

I always thought that having a meal every 2-3 hours will keep boosting the metabolism = more weight loss.

Any input?


----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)

No change in weight, but I reckon muscle was loss and fat was gained.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Unless you're whole life is optimised for bodybuilding I can't see meal timings having a noticeable effect.

Get the calories right (making sure you get sufficient protein and fats) and you're 90% the way there... which will suffice for most peoples goals.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Basically no, it probably doesn't matter. There arguably MIGHT be a small negative effect from having all your protein in one single meal from the point of view of muscle retention, but any normal distribution throughout the day won't make any difference.

When losing weight I prefer three larger meals with just whey mid morning and afternoon. Others prefer more smaller meals. It comes down to personal preference, with the main thing being to find something you can stick to for as long as you need to.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Etoboss said:


> Just read a study on meal timing.
> 
> if eat all your cals in the morn or in the evening in 1 sitting! There wasn't any change in weight loss when the other subjects spread there meals through the day.
> 
> ...


 I think generally meal timing for weight loss isn't that important.

Do what best works for you to keep in a deficit. If you find it easier to eat every couple of hours to keep hunger at bay then do that, likewise an IF approach can work if you'd rather have larger meals and eat during a shorter window.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I am a believer that you just need to get your requirement in within the day and do not need set times to eat but.

It does make a difference to strength and training. Also from a body building standpoint you can alter your appearance depending on food timing. So while possibly true it is not ideal in any way.
To be fair I doubt eating one meal would be practical.nor do I think you could go all day after that without feeling uncomfortably hungry.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Tommy_Traps said:


> No change in weight, but I reckon muscle was loss and fat was gained.


 Why?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm in pretty much the best nick I've ever been in and I'm eating 2-3 meals a day so I'm going to say that it doesn't really matter.

I feel a bit like a stuck record here but its just another case of whats best for most is what suits well enough to stick. There will be exceptions to this for those nearer to the top of their game, but for most of us its more than sufficient IMO.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks guys knowing this will make it way easier for me to diet . I can defo stick with 3 meals per day. And 2 meals per day when working.

Just 1 more question

if I was to restrict cals 500 below maintenance so say hitting 1500cals per day for 1 week on clean food!

Then did the same 1500cals for a week but the cals being dirty cals like kfc, Mac d, kebab curry ect but still not! Going over the 1500 mark would I loose the same amount of weight?

Lol just summit that's on my mind after seeing guys say doesn't matter where the cals come from as long as don't go over


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Etoboss said:


> Thanks guys knowing this will make it way easier for me to diet . I can defo stick with 3 meals per day. And 2 meals per day when working.
> 
> Just 1 more question
> 
> ...


 oooooohhh... contentious! lol

For the purposes of fat loss, if cals are identical then no, it makes no odds.

in the real world though, if your food choices are more calorie dense then there's a greater chance of cheating in my experience... more calorie dense = less food so less of a feeling of satiety.

there's no problem with swapping out some cals if you fancy a bit of fried chicken though.


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)

3 meals a day and that's it for me. I don't even bother with pre- and post-workout nutrition. Guess what? I haven't imploded yet and I'm not in bad shape.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Lol music to my ears

I will try it 1 week by having dirty meals 1 week and clean the next see if my 2lb per week drop changes. If it doesn't make a diff I will just make my clean meals taste abit better...(so don't think I just wana pig out every day on Mac d ha) I just find it hard to eat plain ass chicken, tuna mince ect so adding in nice sauces/cheese/Mayo ect but making sure I adjust for them extra cals Makes life so much easier for me so I look forward to eat my meals lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Weight loss won't be linear for a number of reasons... 1) your body doesn't work like that, 2) you will have a different level of energy expenditure everyday and 3) you won't be able to account calories too accurately.


----------



## JesusNavas (Apr 11, 2016)

Etoboss said:


> Lol music to my ears
> 
> I will try it 1 week by having dirty meals 1 week and clean the next see if my 2lb per week drop changes. If it doesn't make a diff I will just make my clean meals taste abit better...(so don't think I just wana pig out every day on Mac d ha) I just find it hard to eat plain ass chicken, tuna mince ect so adding in nice sauces/cheese/Mayo ect but making sure I adjust for them extra cals Makes life so much easier for me so I look forward to eat my meals lol


 if your on gear, dont make that mistake of eating dirty, you will regret it later on, bulk clean, you don't aim for fat weight but mustcle weight.


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)

Etoboss said:


> Lol music to my ears
> 
> I will try it 1 week by having dirty meals 1 week and clean the next see if my 2lb per week drop changes. If it doesn't make a diff I will just make my clean meals taste abit better...(so don't think I just wana pig out every day on Mac d ha) I just find it hard to eat plain ass chicken, tuna mince ect so adding in nice sauces/cheese/Mayo ect but making sure I adjust for them extra cals Makes life so much easier for me so I look forward to eat my meals lol


 Don't get me wrong, my 3 meals are in no way dirty.

I think that you'll be disappointed with eating dirty. I was. Not only was the increased fat accumulation hard to get off, I felt as though the extra fat weakened my AAS use.

The best thing that I ever done was "cleaned" up my diet. The return is so much more.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Etoboss said:


> Just read a study on meal timing.
> 
> if eat all your cals in the morn or in the evening in 1 sitting! There wasn't any change in weight loss when the other subjects spread there meals through the day.
> 
> ...


 For bodybuilding purposes try and have all your calories in ones sitting like you suggest for 6 months and compare it to regularly spaced meals throughout the day and see does that study having any relevance.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Etoboss said:


> Lol music to my ears
> 
> I will try it 1 week by having dirty meals 1 week and clean the next see if my 2lb per week drop changes. If it doesn't make a diff I will just make my clean meals taste abit better...(so don't think I just wana pig out every day on Mac d ha) I just find it hard to eat plain ass chicken, tuna mince ect so adding in nice sauces/cheese/Mayo ect but making sure I adjust for them extra cals Makes life so much easier for me so I look forward to eat my meals lol


 Just be careful to not get carried away mate, a little for flavour is fine so long as it doesn't turn into an excuse to eat crap.


----------



## JesusNavas (Apr 11, 2016)

9inchesofheavenz said:


> Don't get me wrong, my 3 meals are in no way dirty.
> 
> I think that you'll be disappointed with eating dirty. I was. Not only was the increased fat accumulation hard to get off, I felt as though the extra fat weakened my AAS use.
> 
> The best thing that I ever done was "cleaned" up my diet. The return is so much more.


 Estrogen gets a erection over fat....lesser the better....I tried the mcdonald route to bulk and regret it to this day....I turned from a learn person to a obese looking diabetic in just few weeks....and still suffer


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Nar defo won't be eating dirty

but adding in Mayo, sauce's. changing brown rice to white, having cheese with tuna, having breaded chicken instead of plain chicken. Having milk in my shakes, and adding in couple biscuits with my brew lol

now that's what I was hoping for my meal changes as long as keep it 500cal under that won't affect my weight loss?

Unless you all think my changes above are classed as dirty?


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Total calories and macronutrients will dictate 99.9% of your results (in relation to your diet) mate.

Don't worry about meal timing just get your daily intake nailed and eat whenever suits you best and lets you adhere to the plan.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

I just can't stick to the plain ass dry food every day it kick my diet off as makes me crave some tasty food!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

If total protein was the same you would probably lose about the same amount of body fat. If the macros were different this could have a small effect, but not much. The main differences between the two would be in terms of how easy they make sticking to your calorie total, and general health.

2000 kcal would be a very low maintenance figure for the start of a fat loss phase.


----------



## JesusNavas (Apr 11, 2016)

Etoboss said:


> Nar defo won't be eating dirty
> 
> but adding in Mayo, sauce's. changing brown rice to white, having cheese with tuna, having breaded chicken instead of plain chicken. Having milk in my shakes, and adding in couple biscuits with my brew lol
> 
> ...


 the culprit is sugar, very careful of this...and if any mofo tells u...oh m8..add some ice cream to increase calories...tell him to f**k off


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

JesusNavas said:


> the culprit is sugar, very careful of this...and if any mofo tells u...oh m8..add some ice cream to increase calories...tell him to f**k off


 two posts ago you said it was fat, now its sugar?

really, its neither..


----------



## JesusNavas (Apr 11, 2016)

andyboro said:


> two posts ago you said it was fat, now its sugar?
> 
> really, its neither..


 LOL you are very simple minded person....Simple sugars turns to what my young friend? dirty bulking has no use or benefit but putting you on route to various health problems, go ahead, drink your coke to meet your 4000 cals a day to get big hahaha


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

JesusNavas said:


> LOL you are very simple minded person....Simple sugars turns to what my young friend? dirty bulking has no use or benefit but putting you on route to various health problems, go ahead, drink your coke to meet your 4000 cals a day to get big hahaha


 It's a simple process that people try to over complicate in order to make themselves appear smarter!

I haven't been called young for a while... must be doing something right lol.

if you're getting fat on 4000 cals of coke - is it the coke thats to blame or the number of cals?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

andyboro said:


> It's a simple process that people try to over complicate in order to make themselves appear smarter!
> 
> I haven't been called young for a while... must be doing something right lol.
> 
> if you're getting fat on 4000 cals of coke - is it the coke thats to blame or the number of cals?


 Boom.


----------



## JesusNavas (Apr 11, 2016)

andyboro said:


> I haven't been called young for a while... must be doing something right lol.
> 
> if you're getting fat on 4000 cals of coke - is it the coke thats to blame or the number of cals?


 look.....calories are calories....lets say a big mac has 400 calories....how much of those calories would be beneficial to the body...


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

JesusNavas said:


> look.....calories are calories....lets say a big mac has 400 calories....how much of those calories would be beneficial to the body...


 which weighs more - a tonne of bricks or a tonne of feathers?


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> If total protein was the same you would probably lose about the same amount of body fat. If the macros were different this could have a small effect, but not much. The main differences between the two would be in terms of how easy they make sticking to your calorie total, and general health.
> 
> 2000 kcal would be a very low maintenance figure for the start of a fat loss phase.


 my total protein will be abit lower mate. All I am doing is adding in nice sauce like a little spag Bol sauce to my lean mine. And changing the brown rice for white basmati rice pinch of salt

My tuna meal adding in cheese and mayo

chicken having breaded chicken breast maybe on a white wrap with salad and mayo.

I haven't worked out yet on how it will affect my protein but I am sure it will a little. I am going to deduct cals from carbs to allow these little extras.

My maintenance is 2500 going off my fitness pal. So dropping to 2000 cals.

even though I am 500cals under. Adding in cardio 3x per week I loose even more weight. Atleast 1-2lbs extra....


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Etoboss said:


> my total protein will be abit lower mate. All I am doing is adding in nice sauce like a little spag Bol sauce to my lean mine. And changing the brown rice for white basmati rice pinch of salt
> 
> My tuna meal adding in cheese and mayo
> 
> ...


 personally, id swap carbs for fats (or vice-versa) to make it more interesting but i'd keep protein consistently high.

all of this crap about whats good and bad is overriden by that principle IMO.

You may be losing sight of your goals if you're dropping protein for cheese and mayo.


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)

I've got to say that I'd get a much better response consuming 200g of carbs from white rice than I would from consuming 200g of carbs from wine gums, as an example - even those both end up as glucose once metabolised.

Digestive peculiarities, perhaps.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

As seems to be the forum way, a conversation about adding a little flavour to meals has gone wildly off to extremes lol.

Personally, i've found that if a little of what I fancy can be fit in, it will keep me on track and reduce the urge to binge later.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

andyboro said:


> personally, id swap carbs for fats to make it more interesting but i'd keep protein consistently high.
> 
> all of this crap about whats good and bad is overriden by that principle IMO.
> 
> You may be losing sight of your goals if you're dropping protein for cheese and mayo.


 If I didn't swap a little pro for cheese and mayo I no I won't stick to the diet lol

i just need to make my food tasty I think that's where most people fail to stick to there diets coz most diet plans taste like crap. Will work out my diet plan and post it mate see what u guys think if over doing it with the sauces ect


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)

andyboro said:


> As seems to be the forum way, a conversation about adding a little flavour to meals has gone wildly off to extremes lol.
> 
> Personally, i've found that if a little of what I fancy can be fit in, it will keep me on track and reduce the urge to binge later.


 I agree with that to be honest. Instead of having white rice today I'm having golden vegetable flavoured rice to break the monotony.

I think that the key is to make *small* adjustments like I mentioned. I'll also throw in some tomato sauce once in a while.

I do violently try to avoid processed sugars where possible though, because it's a downhill spiral for me from there.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Most of my carbs have come from shreddies, biscuits and hbcd. My fats from peanuts. I can't manage chicken, eggs or shakes at the minute, my appetite is absolutely ruined. I don't feel any different in the gym or f**k all. I'd actually say I felt better at the gym today having half a bagel with cream cheese and 4 of these dry tesco breakfast biscuits for breakfast rather than oats and a shake.


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)

sen said:


> Most of my carbs have come from shreddies, biscuits and hbcd. My fats from peanuts. I can't manage chicken, eggs or shakes at the minute, my appetite is absolutely ruined. I don't feel any different in the gym or f**k all. I'd actually say I felt better at the gym today having half a bagel with cream cheese and 4 of these dry tesco breakfast biscuits for breakfast rather than oats and a shake.


 Fair play bud. Just goes to show that it truly is an individual thing that we all need to discover ourselves through experience.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

9inchesofheavenz said:


> I agree with that to be honest. Instead of having white rice today I'm having golden vegetable flavoured rice to break the monotony.
> 
> I think that the key is to make *small* adjustments like I mentioned. I'll also throw in some tomato sauce once in a while.
> 
> I do violently try to avoid processed sugars where possible though, because it's a downhill spiral for me from there.


 Totally agree - it's tough when explaining this to someone new that they don't get the wrong end of the stick too I think.. its so easy to get carried away.

especially when already overweight it seems - I had that issue myself for a long time.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Etoboss said:


> If I didn't swap a little pro for cheese and mayo I no I won't stick to the diet lol
> 
> i just need to make my food tasty I think that's where most people fail to stick to there diets coz most diet plans taste like crap. Will work out my diet plan and post it mate see what u guys think if over doing it with the sauces ect


 your diet plan should be what you eat normally, in portions which suit your goals.

if you want to lose fat then there will have to be some sacrifices in there though - having your cake and eating it in this situation will do exactly what cake does in its none-metaphoric sense lol.

If you're trying to get out of applying a little willpower too then you've already failed mate.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

9inchesofheavenz said:


> Fair play bud. Just goes to show that it truly is an individual thing that we all need to discover ourselves through experience.


 Had no choice really mate. Stopped using tren now so hoping appetite improves. Pretty sure it's that that's the problem.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

JesusNavas said:


> look.....calories are calories....lets say a big mac has 400 calories....how much of those calories would be beneficial to the body...


 wtf do you mean by beneficial?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

2004mark said:


> wtf do you mean by beneficial?


 I think he's under the impression that the name of a food determines whether it will have magical properties on your physique.

eg

a Big Mac will make you fat but chicken and sweet potato will make you ripped.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

JesusNavas said:


> LOL you are very simple minded person....Simple sugars turns to what my young friend? dirty bulking has no use or benefit but putting you on route to various health problems, go ahead, drink your coke to meet your 4000 cals a day to get big hahaha


 Why are you talking about bulking? The thread is about losing weight.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

andyboro said:


> your diet plan should be what you eat normally, in portions which suit your goals.
> 
> if you want to lose fat then there will have to be some sacrifices in there though - having your cake and eating it in this situation will do exactly what cake does in its none-metaphoric sense lol.
> 
> If you're trying to get out of applying a little willpower too then you've already failed mate.


 Nar mate all I want to do is make my meals taste nicer. By adding in little extras... Diets don't need to be as clean assome say in order to loose weight as long as it's under maintenance correct? So my changes won't make a difference to weight loss coz it's still 500cals under.

I need to add these little extras in to help me stick to my diet lol


----------



## JesusNavas (Apr 11, 2016)

andyboro said:


> which weighs more - a tonne of bricks or a tonne of feathers?


 Its so difficult to make others understand the difference between empty calories and healthy calories....yeah big macs make you good gains....cool story bro



2004mark said:


> wtf do you mean by beneficial?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

JesusNavas said:


> Its so difficult to make others understand the difference between empty calories and healthy calories....yeah big macs make you good gains....cool story bro


 What is wrong with empty calories?

A big mac certainly isn't empty calories.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

JesusNavas said:


> Its so difficult to make others understand the difference between empty calories and healthy calories....yeah big macs make you good gains....cool story bro


 Answer my question then... what do you mean by beneficial?


----------



## Grunz (Apr 11, 2016)

JesusNavas said:


> Its so difficult to make others understand the difference between empty calories and healthy calories....yeah big macs make you good gains....cool story bro


 Empty calories? Surely by that logic we could all eat 20 Big Macs a day without any fat gain?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Grunz said:


> Empty calories? Surely by that logic we could all eat 20 Big Macs a day without any fat gain?


 This is a thread about meal timing when cutting. Talking aobut eating 20 Big Macs and fat gain is spectacularly off topic - please let's not go there.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Etoboss said:


> Nar mate all I want to do is make my meals taste nicer. By adding in little extras... Diets don't need to be as clean assome say in order to loose weight as long as it's under maintenance correct? So my changes won't make a difference to weight loss coz it's still 500cals under.
> 
> I need to add these little extras in to help me stick to my diet lol


 Bump


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Etoboss said:


> Bump


 You are correct. Assuming the calories in your 'little extras' are accounted for.

1500 kcal still sounds too low though.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> You are correct. Assuming the calories in your 'little extras' are accounted for.
> 
> 1500 kcal still sounds too low though.


 Thanks mate that's what I wanted to make sure is them extra changes won't make a diff as long as still under my maintenance cals..

the 1500cal was just example mate.. I need to eat 2000cal to be 500cal under..

Can now change my meals around make them taste nicer! Looking forward to it lol I just bloody hate brown rice! The change to white basmati is like a cheat meal to me


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Etoboss said:


> Thanks guys knowing this will make it way easier for me to diet . I can defo stick with 3 meals per day. And 2 meals per day when working.
> 
> Just 1 more question
> 
> ...


 Theoretically, over time you would still lose weight, but the dirty diet will be harder to maintain due to less satiety from lower quality of food. Also, I am going to assume you want to lose weight from an aesthetic point of view, I dont think weight lost through a lower protein, high carb high fat diet will be as good for body composition as a higher protein, lower fat/carb diet.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Etoboss said:


> Thanks mate that's what I wanted to make sure is them extra changes won't make a diff as long as still under my maintenance cals..
> 
> the 1500cal was just example mate.. I need to eat 2000cal to be 500cal under..
> 
> Can now change my meals around make them taste nicer! Looking forward to it lol I just bloody hate brown rice! The change to white basmati is like a cheat meal to me


 Where brown rice may offer a small advantage is the slightly higher fibre content helping you to feel fuller for longer. In this regard I actually prefer potato to rice when cutting, generally in the form of oven chips. Vegetables are obviously good in terms of providing food volume for relatively few calories.

Lots of people here find the likes of sugar free jelly and fizzy drinks very helpful too.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Etoboss said:


> I always thought that having a meal every 2-3 hours will keep boosting the metabolism = more weight loss.


 History lesson for you.

Back in the early 80's, a study on meal frequency supported the idea that frequent meals were better for weight loss. Around the same time, another study concluded that a dose of 20-25g of protein maxed out muscle growth, and extra protein didn't have any effect.

Both studies were questionable. The weight loss one looked at boxers, and compared something like 11 liquid meals with a normal eating schedule. The protein study used an IV infusion of essential amino acids, then extrapolated the result up to represent total protein. Of course, in the real world, you eat your protein - you don't get purified EAAs in an IV drip. The gut can only digest and absorb so much protein per hour, and if you eat a lot of protein in one meal, it just takes longer to digest.

The magazines seized on this, because it was a golden opportunity to sell stuff. If you tell aspiring bodybuilders that 3 meals a day is sufficient, then they will just eat food. Tell them they need to eat 6 times a day, and you can sell them all sorts of stuff, because 6 whole meals a day is bloody inconvenient, but 3 whole meals & 3 servings of super-anabolic-mega-protein is doable for the individual & profitable for the food supplement companies. Remember, this was pre-internet, so the bodybuilding mags were the only source of info for most trainers - and the mags were either published by Weider (the biggest food supplement company) and/or relied on supplement companies for a big chunk of their income.

At the time, Weider employed all the top bodybuilders, so they endorsed whatever they were told to. Most of them were eating 4-6 meals a day anyway, because as many of the guys here will say, frequent feeding just makes it easier to get through a lot of food - especially if you are on the sort of high-carb diet popular in the 80's.

This orthodoxy was pushed so hard that it was generally accepted at all levels of the health industry. It's only recently as interest in intermittent fasting started to develop that people began to question it. More recent studies have found pretty much no advantage to either frequent or infrequent feeding. Just eat however is convenient & comfortable.

Most competitive bodybuilders still do frequent feeding - even if they know there is no advantage, they just prefer to eat that way.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks for the the above replies guys good info there!! apprciated!

emm potato. Just normal white potato?

I do need another carb source so I am not having rice every day. Would a jacket potato be ok then as would go nice with 2 cans of tuna a little light cheese spring onion and mayo.  what about the skin?

oven chips! Really? Getting excited now lol that could also go nice with my chicken fillets and veg is some oven baked chips!

I am aiming for 3 meals per day. As that fits in my routine nicely. my meal times be below

10.30: 1st meal this is after an hour and half weights/cardio witch I start at 9 every morn.

2nd meal 1ish

3rd meal 5ish

i always get hungry around 8s so need summit I can just grab to snack like chicken fridge raiders or some ham slices Ect

i need to consume atleast 180g pro in them 3 meals so 60g each. That's not to much pro in 1 sitting is it?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Yes a baked potato is good, healthier than brown rice in fact. And yes, white potatoes are still good:

http://www.precisionnutrition.com/regular-vs-sweet-potatoes

I'm sure I'm unusual here in eating oven chips, but they're just potato with a small amount of some sort of vegetable oil, so I can't personally see any objective reason not to eat them. I often have them with a breaded chicken breast cooked in the oven at the same time.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Ultrasonic said:


> Yes a baked potato is good, healthier than brown rice in fact. And yes, white potatoes are still good:
> 
> http://www.precisionnutrition.com/regular-vs-sweet-potatoes
> 
> I'm sure I'm unusual here in eating oven chips, but they're just potato with a small amount of some sort of vegetable oil, so I can't personally see any objective reason not to eat them. I often have them with a breaded chicken breast cooked in the oven at the same time.


 Oven chips are great - there's far less to them than if they're made from 'real potato' so it feels like eating more for less


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Yes a baked potato is good, healthier than brown rice in fact. And yes, white potatoes are still good:
> 
> http://www.precisionnutrition.com/regular-vs-sweet-potatoes
> 
> I'm sure I'm unusual here in eating oven chips, but they're just potato with a small amount of some sort of vegetable oil, so I can't personally see any objective reason not to eat them. I often have them with a breaded chicken breast cooked in the oven at the same time.


 Do u eat the skin from the baked potato mate?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Etoboss said:


> Do u eat the skin from the baked potato mate?


 Yes. There's lots of good nutrients in the skin  . Although as you'll see if you read the link I posted the insides are still good too.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Yes. There's lots of good nutrients in the skin  . Although as you'll see if you read the link I posted the insides are still good too.


 Ye mate read the hole thing! But didn't see them mention the skin? It's when counting my cals not sure if it's including the skin when I put in average size baked potato.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Etoboss said:


> Ye mate read the hole thing! But didn't see them mention the skin? It's when counting my cals not sure if it's including the skin when I put in average size baked potato.


 That would be down to wherever you're getting the data from, although it's not going to make a huge difference either way. I assumed everyone always ate the skin to be honest!

The article talks about the split of nutrients between the skin and the flesh IIRC? I've not read it for a while.


----------

